# Danios



## ilove guppys (Oct 19, 2007)

I have many questions!!!

First how do i sex my danios?????

As well how do i breed them and if i have females how do i know when she has eggs in her??

Theres 3 and i think ones a female though none of them are fat.

There in my 20gal the bottom has marbles because i know th eggs will need 

safty and how will i know if they have bred

The reson i think have a female is because 2 are always chasing each other

and nudging each other what does this all mean???

I might be able to get pics of them maybe if needed.

So confused please help!!!!


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

well what type of danios are they? are they zebras or leopards cause they can breed with each other


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

Danios are pretty hard to breed, i only have one, but he hangs out with my bloodfin tetra. Id say keep 2 females and a male in a 5 gallon, and just keep the Ph about 8, so a bit high.


----------



## ilove guppys (Oct 19, 2007)

O well to tell you the truth i only know one is a gold zebra danio but the other ones i have no clue what kind.
My gray ones are grey with a blue like faint stripe.they chase eachother in a non violent way but none are fat i really dont know sry i will try to figure out how to post pictures do u guys know how to do that???

Im looking on google trying to figure out what kind my gray ones are.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

danios like sort of acidic water you should have 2 males to a female. females are way fatter. get another tank that is long. fill it half way with marbles at the bottom. Feed the danios live food lke blood worms before trying to breed.
take them out the next morning and hopefully in 24 hours youll see littlew white things stuck to thee side of the tank. Well that is what i think you do for zebra and leopard danios


----------



## ilove guppys (Oct 19, 2007)

Well thank you for helping. 
In a couple weeks im getting more fish ill be sure to get female gold zebra danios this time.


Anything else i should know???????


----------



## ilove guppys (Oct 19, 2007)

My 2 unknown danio is blue with a tint of grey.


----------

